# Salt Fork Lake Levels



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Anyone have some first hand info on how far the lake is down? Thanks for any help!!!!!

Hawk


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Pretty much normal last I seen. I wouldn't expect it to ever get low enough to worry about.


----------



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

since the problems with damn i hear they are leaving the water level a couple feet low.


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

I just spoke to the Park Office yesterday and I asked them about the water level.

The Park Office indicated that the water level is approx. 1' below pool level and will remain this way for the time being as the ODNR is monitoring the water leak at the dam. The water level as it is now allegedly will keep the pressure off the dam and reduce further leakage?

According to the Park Office the water level is normal at this time and just appears low due to the past several years the lake and surrounding areas were near flood level.

I personally feel that the water level has made the fishing more difficult in regards to finding bigger and larger schools of fish.

Hope this info helps.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Thanks guys!

Hawk


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

water level seems a good 4 feet low . A lot of the stucture I have fished the last twenty years is out of water. look at the poles at morning glory docks they are way up. good time to find stumps and mark them ! just don`t find them with your boat. be careful on long points!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

If the water was 4' low, all the shallow bays would be emtpy, which they're not.


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

I drove past the lake last night on my way home to Steubenville. I heard the dam had a leak in it so I decided top take the long way around. I would figure the Park Office is about right, about a foot maybe a little more. It's definitely not more than two foot IMO.

I hope to fish it real soon. I miss fishing that lake. 

Eric


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I took a drive myself just to see. Just like they said, about 1' low, MAYBE a foot and a half. Some people must see an extra 4' of shorline and think that means the water's 4' low.


----------



## Normandy (Apr 14, 2004)

I was there on 5/17 and found water level to be normal. No problem launching boat at the cabin area.


----------



## Minor (Dec 24, 2004)

Have been to Salt Fork the last couple weeks. . . Yes the water is lower than normal and way lower than last year . . . if ya think about this time last year the water was unusually high for most of the summer. . . I would say the report that the lake is a foot lower than normal is right and folks don't understand that 1 foot of water may show 8 foot of normally covered shoreline . . .
. . . fishing report for me not so good . . . just a few little ones the last 2 weeks . . .


----------

